# 2011 Orbea Onix - early to late model year parts changes



## MountVision (Jul 8, 2011)

Just a few notes about the parts used on the U.S. model 2011 Orbea Onix. Orbea varied the parts over the production year. 

-The early 2011 Onix bikes had the Shimano 5600 series 105 parts while the later 2011 Onix bikes had the Shimano 5700 series 105 parts.

-The early 2011 Onix bikes had a Shimano Tiagra front derailleur (vs. 105).

-The early 2011 Onix bikes had a KMC (vs. Shimano) chain.

-It's easy to tell the early and late 2011 Onix models apart by looking at the shifter cables, on the early models, the shifter cables are side exit and externally routed with large external barrel adjusters, the later 2011 Onix models have internally handlebar wrapped derailleur cables. (Other differences may include tire color/type, saddle type, derailleur color, etc.)

-I'm not sure when the switch to the newer 105 groupset was made, but my early 2011 Onix was built in the summer of 2010 (which would make it a very early 2011).

My early 2011 Onix was upgraded by my LBS with a FD-5600 105 derailleur because the Tiagra would not shift properly. Interestingly, the LBS said that Orbea's policy permitted the differences in parts over the production year and that the upgrade/replacement was not covered by Orbea, although the Orbea web site currently shows the 105 derailleur as standard. The website also states that parts may vary.

Bottom line, later 2011 Orbea Onix models have a more complete 105 groupset (no Tiagra front derailleur) and a more recent version (5700 vs. 5600). All things being equal (cost, correct size, desired color), acquiring a late 2011 Onix is probably wiser and preferred.

All that being said, I really like my early 2011 Onix.


----------

